# أرجو من جميع المهندسين و متخصصي الميكاترونكس الدخول و المساعدة



## علي رسلان (10 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين بشكل عام و المتخصصين بالميكاترونكس المساعدة

المهم أنا طالب تخرجت من الثالث الثانوي هذه السنة و اريد أختيار تخصص في الجامعة

لدي خبرة ممتازة بالكمبيوتر و الشبكات و منذ زمن و انا أحلم بان اكمل دراستي بإختصاص لم أكن أعلم ما هو ولكن كنت أحلم أنه يدور حول الذكاء الصناعي و صناعة الروبوتات حيث كان يلفت نظري الروبوتات التي تصنع السيارات و الروبوتات التي تمشي و أشياء مثل هذه .

بعد النجاح بالثانوية بحث على الأنترنت عن اختصاص الذكاء الصنعي فلم أجد إختصاص بهذا الإسم و لكن وجدت الميكاترونكس في طيات المنتدى .

المهم قرأت الموضوع بأكمله و بحثت عن الإختصاص بشكل كبير على الانترنت ووجدة بانه الأختصاص المناسب و كنت أجد ردود كثيرة على انه أقوى اختصاص هندسي لكن وجدت الكثير من الغموض حوله .

أريد الأستفسار حول الأختصاص و ما هي أهدافه الأساسية و ما هي طبيعة عمله بالتحديد ؟

هل دراسة الميكاترونكس تلبي لي طموحاتي في دراسة الروبوتات و الذكاء الصنعي أم انه يوجد أختصاص أفضل ؟

هل الميكا ترونكس هي أختصاص دخيل على الهندسات الأخرى مثل الميكانيك و الكهرباء و غيرها أم أنه أختصاص أقوى ؟

ما هي مجالات عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس "قرأت الكثير ولكن وجدت أن معظم الخريجين يعملون في أعمال بعيدة كل البعد عن الذكاء الصنعي و الميكاترونكس مثل التكييف " ؟

هل لمهندس الميكاترونكس مستقبل في البلاد العربية مع التخلف في المصانع و المعدات الموجود ؟

هل هناك أختصاص أقرب الى الذكاء الصناعي و الروبوت من الميكاترونكس ؟

برئيكم هل هندسة المعلوماتية أفضل أم الميكاترونكس بالنسبة للمستقبل الوظيفي "لأنه و بصراحة لدي خيار هندسة المعلوماتية"

أي مكان هو الأفضل لدراسة الميكاترونكس أو الأختصاص الأفضل منه (البلد - الجامعة)



أخيراً هل يوجد أمور مشجعة لم اذكرها في هذه الأختصاص 

و أريد أن اشكرمك على هذا التجمع الرائع و بصراحة أنتم الوحيدون الذين أستطيع الأعتماد على مشورتهم و نصحهم و أنا أنتظر ردودكم بفارغ الصبر​*


----------



## علي رسلان (11 يوليو 2008)

*يا شباب املي فيكم كبير 

و كلامكم رح يقرر مصير أخ لإلكم في الاسلام​*


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (11 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم 


اولا مهندس الميكاترونيكس اقوى الكل وافضل من الاختصاصات اللي ذكرته عدا الانفورميشن لان كل واحد اختصاصه شكل وميصير نقارن بينهن

وهو عبارة عن تبلور واندماج كل الاختصاصات اللي ذكرتهه للوصول الى هندسة حديثة وفرع جديد نسبيا قياسا بغيره وهذا الفرع الجديد ايضاا بدا يتفرع يوما بعد يوم ................ومكانات العمل كثيرة جدا جدا ولكن ليس بالوطن العربي 

ثانيااا اقرة بدقه ارشيف الملتقى بيه هواي مقالات حول هذا الموضوع وقسم منه مشاراكاتي ومشاركات هوا اخوة اعزاء واختصاص ميكاترونيكس 


بالنسبة لتلبية الطموحات اكيد راح تلكه الميكاترونيكس عظيم ويلبي كل طموحاتك الشخصية الاكاديمية 

لكن بصراحه كاختصاص بالوطن العربي فاشل جدااا وفرص العمل قليلة لسبب انه دولنه ماتستوعب هيج اختصاص لان لا معاملنه ولا موسساتنه مستفيدة منه الا القليل القليل جدااااا



وانصحك مرة لخ اذا حاب روبوتكس وذكاء صناعي لاتدخل غير الميكاترونيكس واذا شبكات وانتر نت وكومبيوتر روح انفورميشن ولاتتردد بالاختيااااار خليه عزيمتك قوية وقرار نهائي اوكي ؟؟؟؟


ارجع اقره المشاركات بالملتقى القديمه بالارشيف راح تاخذ نظرة كاملة 




اخوك 


علي عباس ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## علي رسلان (11 يوليو 2008)

والله شكرا كتيير 

بجد كلمات لكها نور و ثقة و بإذن الله رح أتوكل على الله و ما باقي غير الاستخارة


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرااا الك 

وانشالله تبقى عضو بالمنتدى ونشوف مشاركاتك بالجايات 


وبالتوفيق مقدمااااااااااااااااااا




علي عباس جاسم 
ميكاترونيكس عراق


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (13 يوليو 2008)

الاخ علي:
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...

بالنسبة لتخصص الميكاترونكس هناك موضوع مثبت في المنتدى كتبه الاخ مشرف قسم الميكاترونكس م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة يمكنك الاطلاع عليه بالاضافة الى عدة اسئلة عن ماهية هذا التخصص تم الاجابة عليها من خلال ارشيف الملتقى ، يمكنك الدخول الى الروابط التالية للاطلاع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14420.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94026.html

من وجهة نظري المتواضعة تخصص الميكاترونكس هو تخصص الحاضر و المستقبل خصوصا ان العالم بدأ بالتوجه لاستخدام الروبوتات و الذكاء الصناعي( الرجاء الخول للرابط التالي للمزيد من المعلومات:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92800.html) و الاتمتة و المجسات ... و غيرها

المميز في مهندس الميكاترونكس انه يمتلك المعرفة في مجالات الميكانيك و الكهرباء و التحكم و الاتمتة، و يمكنه أن يحل محل اي مهندس من المذكورين ( مع احترامنا للكل و تقديرنا لدوره و اهميته في العملية الصناعية).

كما انه الاقدر على تطوير و تشغيل و صيانة و تصميم الاجهزة و الالات الكهروميكانيكية و انظمة التحكم و الروبوتات و غيرها كونه يلم باكثر من مجال.

اما بالنسبة لمجال عمل مهندس الميكاترونكس يمكنك الادخول على الرابط التالي و ستجد الاجابة ان شاء الله تعالى:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t76859.html


----------



## محمد سعيد سالمان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا أشكركم على هذا التعريف بالميكاترونكس
وأطلب منكم لو حد يعرف كيف نستطيع صناعه الروبوت لأني أنا وأصدقائي نريد أن نعمل مشروع الروبوت


----------



## محمد سعيد سالمان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أتمنى أن أعرف متى تتواجدون لأني أريد معرفه كل مايتعلق بالروبوت


----------

